# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz 26th November

## bobsgirl

Quiz night on 26th November will be starting at 8.30pm. 

First time doing it so be gentle guys/gals. 

See you all there!

----------


## canuck

I found the local supply of Jaffa Cakes.  So, we can keep AC in check with a steady stream of the delicacies flowing his way.   It should be a fun evening.

----------


## Chligh

Is everyone asleep?

----------


## canuck

Chligh we finished about half an hour ago. And if you went to the lounge and found no one, it is because they were in the quiz room.

----------


## Chligh

Oh dash - Im lost - which way?

----------


## Bobinovich

Here's a few pointers...

http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?t=15633

----------


## canuck

Chligh, did you find your way?

----------

